# Methimazole side effect



## applepie (Apr 6, 2011)

dx Graves, 3 weeks ago, put on methimazole 2x's/day initially, then upped to 3x/day. So my doc warned if I get a fever or sore throat I need to get blood work to check my white blood cell counts.

Guess who has a fever (101) and sore throat??? Me, me me!! Who would have though I could feel crappier than I was already feeling. Went in for the blood work this AM, I guess I'm just waiting on the doc now.

I should say I'm extremely prone to sore throats/strep and should have had my tonsils out in college. So maybe this is just a coincidence in one of my many flare ups?...

We shall see...


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

applepie said:


> dx Graves, 3 weeks ago, put on methimazole 2x's/day initially, then upped to 3x/day. So my doc warned if I get a fever or sore throat I need to get blood work to check my white blood cell counts.
> 
> Guess who has a fever (101) and sore throat??? Me, me me!! Who would have though I could feel crappier than I was already feeling. Went in for the blood work this AM, I guess I'm just waiting on the doc now.
> 
> ...


Oh, dear..................it sure sounds like you may not be able to take the methimazole but I hope that is not the case.

Keeping you in my thoughts and prayers for this and please let us know as soon as you know.

Also, liver enzymes should be checked periodically.


----------

